# Santa came to help with my hunting!!!



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)

Below is the VooDoo padded rifle case. It holds two rifles and has plenty of storage. With the backpacking straps one can go out into the field overnight with enough gear to be comfortable.

VooDoo Tactical padded rifle case

Toy number two is a new piece of gear to me although I've seen them at the range. Electronic earmuffs. They amplify ambient sound very well and block high decidable spikes like rifle fire. I have shot with them at therange and am pretty impressed. Might take a little getting used to when hunting but I can hear the grass under my feet.

Howard Leight Electronic earmuffs

Will report back after an overnight trip from base camp.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Those earmuffs look pretty nice, Moby. I read the first few reviews (admittedly not all that many), and it seems like these muffs are geared for shooters. I wonder how they'd be as industrial hearing protection, like on a farm or in a factory, where there is long, steady loud noise...

The reviews that I read were all positive for these.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Moby76065 said:


> Toy number two is a new piece of gear to me although I've seen them at the range. Electronic earmuffs. They amplify ambient sound very well and block high decidable spikes like rifle fire. I have shot with them at the range and am pretty impressed. Might take a little getting used to when hunting but I can hear the grass under my feet.
> 
> Howard Leight Electronic earmuffs
> 
> Will report back after an overnight trip from base camp.


We got a set and are real pleased with them. Don't leave the volume on maximum when shooting, takes a fraction of time for them to clamp the noise down. A bit in the way for me when hugging the stock of a AR.

The slim design should fit under a military helmet comfortably.


----------



## BobR1 (Jan 13, 2011)

I thought you bagged a Rain Deer for a minute. Hoping it wasn't from sled team One.

We have more of the HL Impact Sport head sets on the 3-Gun and Pistol range that all other brands combined. I have been handgun deer hunting for years. I wear them when on stand. They help protect what hearing I have left, and also let me hear things I would miss.
This year it was quiet on 28 December during Alternative Weapond Season. I could hear the deer in the woods 5 minutes before they crossed into the field I was watching. Old #3 was a nice Wide 6 point with no brow tines. I was using the wifes Contender, and put a 129 grain Hornady behind the shoulder. I was shooting a Super 14 in 6.5 X 30 JDJ topped with a New 6 Series 30mm MatchDot II Red Dot sight. He is resting at the locker plant.

The VooDoo gear seems to be pretty fair. Battery Station in West Planes Missouri sells some of their product line.

Bob


----------

